
1960s Braun Products Hold the Secrets to Apple's Future (2008) - kirubakaran
http://gizmodo.com/343641/1960s-braun-products-hold-the-secrets-to-apples-future
======
akamaka
This is the clearest example I've seen of the Dieter Rams influence:

[http://www.air-port.com/blog2/07/19/2007/iphone-calc-
braun-e...](http://www.air-port.com/blog2/07/19/2007/iphone-calc-braun-et66/)

~~~
movix
wow...he's new as a designer for me, but the influence is amazing. Is
everything we think modern, just retro?

~~~
wmeredith
Yes, and it always has been. There's nothing new under the sun, etc... etc...
At least not when it comes to things as easily explored as form.

------
onreact-com
Also make sure to read the story about the original iPhone, the Linux based
open source deeda Pi (now RIP): [http://applephones.blogspot.com/2007/04/is-
apple-iphone-copy...](http://applephones.blogspot.com/2007/04/is-apple-iphone-
copy-of-deeda-pi.html)

